# will piranhas bite hand when cleaning?



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

how do you clean the tank?? wont the piranhas bite your hand??

how likely is a piranha going to bite my finger w/ my hand in the water to do anythin??


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

they will not attack your hand. Piranhas are actually shy fishes and will swim away from danger. They are not the mad killer that the media made them up to be.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Mines never bit me yet,but my baby ones tend to nibble on my finger,when i feed them


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

fishofury said:


> they will not attack your hand. Piranhas are actually shy fishes and will swim away from danger. They are not the mad killer that the media made them up to be.


 i agree, with all that you said but,,, I think that you should change the WILL NOT to SHOULD NOT







mine are no longer scared of my hand, now they are curious and want to check it out


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Hardly...only by accident :nod: !


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

They are very skitish and you shuldnt have to worry much about them. Just keep an eye on them.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ya mine are usually calm, but once i put my cleaner tube in the tank, they floor it 900mph all aroudn the tank..

haha its quite funny to watch the idiots smash right into the glass


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

My elong comes after me everytime I try to clean the tank.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

red-elong said:


> My elong comes after me everytime I try to clean the tank.


 Thats how prdemons rhom is too. I wish he would sell that damn thing to me :laugh:


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

my caribe always go after my hand from the opposite side of the glass, but usually not if my hand is in there. unless i skip a day in feeding then they go for it


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

charles_316 said:


> how do you clean the tank?? wont the piranhas bite your hand??
> 
> how likely is a piranha going to bite my finger w/ my hand in the water to do anythin??


I use a python to clean my tanks (www.pythonproducts.com) , never had a problem with my piranha's biting when doing cleanings/maintenance (I do try to keep a close eye on them when doing the cleaning)


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Not had it yet although I do keep a good eye on what they are up to.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

If you want you can try cleaning a tank with a 16" rhom...:laugh:


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

If you're nervous you can get one of those steel fabric gloves they sell for fishing to protect your hand. Mine are still babies but it's gotten to the point that they aren't the least bit concerned over my hand anymore. Last night I had to reach around my biggest to get a piece of shrimp he was sitting on he just didn't mind my hand that much. Personally when they get a few inches bigger I'm investing in a glove, someone on this site lost a chunk of his finger to his piranhas (though he was carrying his in a net).

So no it shouldnt happen, but I personally wouldn't trust them if they don't dart away from you when you reach into the tank


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

The chances of being bitten are very small (most accidents happen when the fish is cornered, out of the water, or when you have an open wound and hungry/excited fish, so basically a careless approach), but underestimating piranha's is a very foolish thing to do - they can, and if necessary _will_ bite!


----------

